

Leaked email reveals anti-piracy meeting with Google, Sony, and Homeland Security - dshibarshin
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/11/7376599/anti-piracy-meeting-between-google-sony-eli-lilly-homeland-security

======
gnu8
These people need to be stopped. Moneyed interests have no business conspiring
with the government in private to tinker with the laws to increase their
profits. That's all this is.

